# Willie



## pla725 (Jun 16, 2012)

With a heavy heart I am reporting my Willie passed on today. I rushed him to the emergency vet this morning.	They did the exam including xrays. The tech brought him back into the room. I looked at him in his carrier and something was off. No response, no breathing. I went out and told the receptionist that I need someone right away. I decide to see if could he could be saved. Spoke to the vet briefly and decided to let him go. He was in heart failure. He is at peace. 
I will miss our morning routine. Binky on big guy.


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 16, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 16, 2012)

I've just numb. At least I have my others rabbits and my friends to comfort me.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 16, 2012)

You did all you could & I know he had a good life.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Willie. They are never here long enough  hang in there.


----------



## myheart (Jun 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Willie... 


Try to think of all the fond memories and times you had with him. That will keep him alive in your heart forever. It's no compensation for the pain you feel now, but it helps. Talk about him to who ever will listen. You know we on the forum are always here to send hugs. 

Binky Free at The Bridge Willie :rainbow: :bunnyangel:

myheart


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 17, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost Willie. Rest in peace big guy.:bunnyangel:


----------



## HEM (Jun 17, 2012)

We are sorry to hear about the loss of Willie
Binky free Willie


----------



## pla725 (Jul 22, 2012)

He was my big baby. I just finally finished cleaning up his area in my bedroom. After Maddie's loss on Friday I just decided it was time to do a good cleaning.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh Paula..i'm so sorry


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 23, 2012)

Awwwww. That must have been so hard at the vet. I'm so sorry for the loss of your Willie. He was so lucky to have your love and care. You did everything you could.

Binkie Free, Willie:rainbow:


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## JimD (Jul 26, 2012)

ray:


----------

